# Well, Go Colts. =)



## Chris (Jan 21, 2007)

That was one awesome game - sucks we didn't take it, but I like Manning and I like Dungy, so Go Colts in the 'Bowl.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree, I was rooting for the Patriots, but that was still the greatest game of football I've ever seen. What a comeback!


----------



## Leon (Jan 21, 2007)

i hate Manning. whiny punk! 

go Bears!


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2007)

The Pats defense was beat to shit too, and half of them had the flu. Half the time when the play was over I was thinking "who the fuck is that guy"?

Not going to make excuses though - Manning stepped up and kicked ass, they deserve the win. I'm just really happy it didn't come down to a Vinatieri field goal.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hurray for anyone playing against the Pats.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jan 30, 2007)

Chris said:


> That was one awesome game - sucks we didn't take it, but I like Manning and I like Dungy, so Go Colts in the 'Bowl.




Go Colts??? Da Bears  

I do think Dungy is a good dude though.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 4, 2007)

Congrats to the Colts.

Do you suppose that Rex Grossman is going to have to join Steve Bartman on some anonymous island somewhere? Not exactly the best quarterbacking performance I've ever seen...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 4, 2007)

how was prince?


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 4, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> how was prince?



He TOTALLY neglected to do "Pussy Control"!


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 4, 2007)

Man that was one hell of a game! Colts played excellent!


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 4, 2007)

Colbert can rest easy. The Godless Bear agenda has been stopped.


----------



## Ken (Feb 4, 2007)

Prince was awesome.


----------



## LarksTongues (Feb 4, 2007)

That was a great game. It was pretty close for most of the game, but the best team on both sides of the ball won. It was unfortunate that the Bears had to waste a time out on that challenge though.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 4, 2007)

Is it just me or did it seem like the Bears played a little dirty?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 4, 2007)

It's a shame Rex Grossman is the worst QB of all time. It's too bad the Colts couldn't have a decent opponent in the Superbowl... this whole thing just feels cheap. Very sloppy game. Didn't enjoy the game at all.

The only good thing about the evening was that Snickers commercial, that was hilarious.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought Budweiser and Blockbuster had some good commercials.


----------



## Jason (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought the commercials sucked. I liked the only a couple. One was really funny.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 5, 2007)

I watched the whole game. It was a good game. I knew The Colts would take it this year too. 



Ken Burtch said:


> Prince was awesome.



 It was nice to see him performing the Superbowl too!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 5, 2007)

Twas a well played game by both teams which is untypical of most superbowl blowouts.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 5, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> The only good thing about the evening was that Snickers commercial, that was hilarious.



You would like 2 guys kissing, wouldn't you? 


Grossman has always been a choker. Even in his college days, he sucked. As far as it being sloppy, you kinda had to be here to see how miserable the weather was. I'm sure that ball was wicked hard to hang on to, though I would've liked to see Pro athletes hang on to it a bit better. Except Grossman of course, I love how he kept losing the snaps


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 5, 2007)

ha, intresting... im wearing a Colts T-shirt that i got given last time i was in the states, what a coincidence.

that said i never really got into American football or many other north American sports, Ice Hockey's awesome though


----------



## Jeff (Feb 5, 2007)

I turned it off after Grossman threw the interception resulting in a TD early in the 4th. Just too painful to watch.


----------



## Drew (Feb 5, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> It's a shame Rex Grossman is the worst QB of all time. It's too bad the Colts couldn't have a decent opponent in the Superbowl...



I think that's laying a little too much of the blame on Grossman. I mean, he didn't play a brilliant game by ANY means, but both QB's were having trouble holding onto the ball, and at least part of the blame here has to go to his recievers and their inability to hold onto the ball - I'm remembering one play in particular where he connected like a 20-yard pass early in the 4th, and the reciever took one step, got hit, and the ball went flying. 

But yeah, it was a game that could have been so much better than it was - the first 5 minutes were great. Then the Bears just shut down and rolled over and let the Colts take it. 

I just ate a tremendous amount of Super Bowl food, so it was all good.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 5, 2007)

Drew said:


> I think that's laying a little too much of the blame on Grossman. I mean, he didn't play a brilliant game by ANY means, but both QB's were having trouble holding onto the ball, and at least part of the blame here has to go to his recievers and their inability to hold onto the ball - I'm remembering one play in particular where he connected like a 20-yard pass early in the 4th, and the reciever took one step, got hit, and the ball went flying.



That was Desmond Clark, and he got *crushed* because Grossman's throw led him right into the spot where the safety was.

Grossman was patently awful. The Bears were in trouble if they got behind, and Indy holding the ball for 25 straight plays in the 2nd and 3rd quarters (much like what they did against the Pats) was a display of dominance in a style Indy hadn't used until the playoffs. The coaching staff of the Colts did a brilliant job designing the game plan, Manning took what the Bears were giving him, and the Bears didn't adjust. 

I think the real key play was the over-aggressive coverage that let Wayne be wide open for the TD - it seemed like the Bears were terrified that would happen again, so they left the short stuff open, and Manning and the running game gave them the "Death of 1000 Paper Cuts".

That left the ball in Grossman's hands to win the game - which hasn't been a good situation for the Bears.

A good one to watch, though.


----------



## Jason (Feb 5, 2007)

Drew said:


> I just ate a tremendous amount of Super Bowl food, so it was all good.



 ALOT.


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2007)

The worst QB of all time was Ryan Leaf. I didn't care who won.


----------



## Vince (Feb 5, 2007)

That game last night was beginning to piss me off.

The Colts beat the piss out of the Bears statistically, but they were only a couple points ahead heading into the later part of the game.

The damn Bears have won all season by smoke & mirrors. Staying close and having fluke plays happen in the 4th quarter that cede them the game. I saw it first hand on Monday Night Football a few months back, and it's happened a few times since.

The Bears could not hang with the Colts if the Colts didn't fumble so much and give up the long special teams return.

It's too bad there wasn't a more electrifying team like New Orleans or Seattle in the game instead of the Bears. It would've been a better game I think.

I'm not hating on the Bears by any means though, they had a great season. You just can't expect to win the big one without a quarterback & they proved it last night.


----------



## Leon (Feb 5, 2007)

Ken Burtch said:


> Prince was awesome.





the best part of the game was watching Prince rip some guitar to a packed stadium. ...in the rain, no less.


----------



## Jason (Feb 5, 2007)

Were those white emgs in his strat with the floyd?


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 5, 2007)

There's something about "Purple Rain" tearing through a stadium in the rain, with purple stage lighting no less.


----------



## Leon (Feb 5, 2007)

.jason. said:


> Were those white emgs in his strat with the floyd?



i think so. a humbucker and a single, no middle, a floyd, and doesn't short out in the rain. dig it!!


----------



## Drew (Feb 5, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> The Colts beat the piss out of the Bears statistically, but they were only a couple points ahead heading into the later part of the game.
> 
> 
> I'm not hating on the Bears by any means though, they had a great season. You just can't expect to win the big one without a quarterback & they proved it last night.



I wasn't paying terribly close attention to the game (for me it was about the food and the girls we were watching it with), so I didn't even realize how badly they were being outplayed until they started showing stats at halftime. 

As for thr QB... Eh, I wouldn't agree to that categorically. It's sort of like the Red Sox model of baseball, where you win by having power hitters hit home runs - it's the most visible way to win a game, but it's not the only. Could a team with an absolutely killer defense and an average QB play competitively and possibly win at the championship level? Sure, iif you can shut the other team down and just accumulate short yardage often enough, well, that's a win right there. I mean, enough 2.5 yard gains in a row will eventually give you a touchdown. 

Sure, I'm not a rabid foootball fan by any means, but my sense is over the last 10-15 years, NFL football has been perceived as more of a battle of the QB's than a battle of the teams, and I think the fact MLB is just beginning to move away from a battle of the sluggers to a battle of the teams is one of the most promising trends I've seen in baseball.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 5, 2007)

Drew said:


> I wasn't paying terribly close attention to the game (for me it was about the food and the girls we were watching it with), so I didn't even realize how badly they were being outplayed until they started showing stats at halftime.
> 
> As for thr QB... Eh, I wouldn't agree to that categorically. It's sort of like the Red Sox model of baseball, where you win by having power hitters hit home runs - it's the most visible way to win a game, but it's not the only. *Could a team with an absolutely killer defense and an average QB play competitively and possibly win at the championship level? Sure, iif you can shut the other team down and just accumulate short yardage often enough, well, that's a win right there. I mean, enough 2.5 yard gains in a row will eventually give you a touchdown. *
> Sure, I'm not a rabid foootball fan by any means, but my sense is over the last 10-15 years, NFL football has been perceived as more of a battle of the QB's than a battle of the teams, and I think the fact MLB is just beginning to move away from a battle of the sluggers to a battle of the teams is one of the most promising trends I've seen in baseball.



Like the Ravens with Trent Dilfer?


----------



## Vince (Feb 5, 2007)

Drew said:


> Could a team with an absolutely killer defense and an average QB play competitively and possibly win at the championship level? Sure



Average. Key word. I think you misunderstand, I agree with you. As Popsyche said, put the year 2000 Trent Dilfer on the Bears, they have a great chance to win yesterday. Put almost any of the top 25 QBs in the league on the bears and they probably win yesterday.

Rex Grossman is abysmal as a passer. It'll be interesting to see if he rebounds and has a great career or absolutely tanks after this game.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 6, 2007)

Drew said:


> As for thr QB... Eh, I wouldn't agree to that categorically. It's sort of like the Red Sox model of baseball, where you win by having power hitters hit home runs - it's the most visible way to win a game, but it's not the only. Could a team with an absolutely killer defense and an average QB play competitively and possibly win at the championship level? Sure, iif you can shut the other team down and just accumulate short yardage often enough, well, that's a win right there. I mean, enough 2.5 yard gains in a row will eventually give you a touchdown.



See Ravens, Baltimore - owner of a Super Bowl Ring with an offense almost as bad as Chicago's, and the best D in NFL history. However, you can't win consistently that way, as defenses vary too much from year to year. Ever notice that the teams that make the playoffs year after year tend to have above-average offenses? Quality offense (from a statistical standpoint) is more consistent year-to-year than quality defense is, generally speaking.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 6, 2007)

Rex is gone.. Chicago first round + 3rd round for Matt Schaub anyone?


----------



## Vince (Feb 6, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Rex is gone.. Chicago first round + 3rd round for Matt Schaub anyone?



Then who's gonna throw _completed_ passes for atlanta?


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok, it's become blatantly apparent in this thread that I don't follow football very closely.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 6, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> Then who's gonna throw _completed_ passes for atlanta?



The ones where Vick actually sticks them in the facemask of the the receiver 3 feet from him will be complete...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 7, 2007)

Keep going by stats and not actually watching Vick play at all, dont worry, You will change your tune next year when Vick is MVP.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 7, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Keep going by stats and not actually watching Vick play at all, dont worry, You will change your tune next year when Vick is MVP.



Sorta like waiting for the Great Pumpkin...


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 7, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Keep going by stats and not actually watching Vick play at all, dont worry, You will change your tune next year when Vick is MVP.



I don't just go by stats - I've watched him play. I've watched him make boneheaded reads, and I've watched him scorch the ball to a receiver five feet from him - and I've watched him throw a very pretty deep ball. (Usually Lelie or White drop it, though.) He's talented, but I don't know that he'll ever get his head around what he needs to do to be a MVP-caliber QB - it takes more than a cannon and speed. (Brady has neither of those on the same level, and you can't seriously argue that Vick is a better NFL QB.) From what I've seen so far of Vick, I'll bet Vince Young has a better career when all is said and done.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 7, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I don't just go by stats - I've watched him play. I've watched him make boneheaded reads, and I've watched him scorch the ball to a receiver five feet from him - and I've watched him throw a very pretty deep ball. (Usually Lelie or White drop it, though.) He's talented, but I don't know that he'll ever get his head around what he needs to do to be a MVP-caliber QB - it takes more than a cannon and speed. (Brady has neither of those on the same level, and you can't seriously argue that Vick is a better NFL QB.) From what I've seen so far of Vick, I'll bet Vince Young has a better career when all is said and done.




 

Vick lacks the patience and mental makeup to be a great NFL quarterback. He still has that high school mentality where we wants to win the games all by himself. Vince Young should turn into a better NFL quaterback mostly because he is getting much better coaching than Vick has ever received in Atlanta.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the only thing Vick lacks is a team that doesnt suck around him.. Its literally 1 vs 11 out there... Combine in the shit coachs Vick has had since Reeves left, and no wonder it is 1 vs 11.

Only way Young would have a better career is if he stays with Fisher and Norm Chow and somehow Petrino is ANOTHEr bust in ATL.. Other than that, Well its pretty obviously Vince wont get 1000 yards rushing ever in any season, and Vick has potential great WRs if they finally find a coach who can get their mental game to an acceptable level, So I see with good coaching, Great production.

But Petrino is looking better and better every day, with the staff he recruited for ATL, and I really think this is going to be the breakout year, We already saw Vick have a great year in terms of his progress in passing (look at PIT and CIN games, when Matt Lehr was out of the O-Line.. Suddenly Vick has 2 games where he looks unstoppable and the O line gives him time?? It wasnt a coincidence. Matt Lehr is worse than a revolving door) So once Lehr and Gandy are cut from the O-Line, and the WRs get coached up to not drop every ball, I think they will be at the very least, top 5 Offense in league.

I find it retarded how people say Vick lacks "mental makeup".. Give me evidence of this?? He wasnt allowed to audiable, he wasnt allowed to get out of plays that were obviously doomed from the start, and he has WRs who cant even get seperation.. I remember at I tihnk it was the redskins game, Vick totally went away from Knapp's play calling in the 4th quarter and sealed the game away, and in the press conf he was obviously frustrated and said "Sometimes you gotta overcome coaching" and I dont see it as arrogance, I see it as Vick KNOWS knapp was the worst Off Cord in the league and calls crap plays, so he has to change them and go against Knapp's word, or they will suck like usual. Now Vick is with a Offense that allows Audiables, and we will see how his "mental makeup" is..

If you guys really watch Vick's games, You cant say he doesnt make good plays and its all his fault.. Sure, he makes afew bad throws every now and then, but who doesnt? Peyton Manning looked like.. Rex grossman in these playoffs, like what was it, 5 TD 9 INT these playoffs? Why does no one get on his ass when he makes those kinda stats? He also has the best O Line and WRs in the NFL, if Manning was on Oakland or ATL, You can bet your ass they would be 3-13 every year until they bring in an O-Line.. Top teams all have the best O-Lines in the league, look at NE, Chicago, Colts, Chargers, and last year with Seattle/Pits.. Its no coincidence... Thats why you see decent QBs like Carr and Brooks have horrible seasons with their crap Olines, yet Vick and Young since they are playmakers, they gotta play without an OLine and still manage to win games by themselves.

But say what you want, You'll see within the next 2 years, barring injury to Vick, Falcons will be at least in NFC champ game again.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 8, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> I find it retarded how people say Vick lacks "mental makeup".. Give me evidence of this?? He wasnt allowed to audiable, he wasnt allowed to get out of plays that were obviously doomed from the start, and he has WRs who cant even get seperation.. I remember at I tihnk it was the redskins game, Vick totally went away from Knapp's play calling in the 4th quarter and sealed the game away, and in the press conf he was obviously frustrated and said "Sometimes you gotta overcome coaching" and I dont see it as arrogance, I see it as Vick KNOWS knapp was the worst Off Cord in the league and calls crap plays, so he has to change them and go against Knapp's word, or they will suck like usual. Now Vick is with a Offense that allows Audiables, and we will see how his "mental makeup" is..



Did it ever occur to you that his coach might not let him audible because he consistently makes bad reads and is easily confused by defenses? On the plays they had called he'd not see wide open receivers, mis-read coverages, and generally not be in the game mentally.

If Revees had stayed, he *might* be the player you think he his today, or in a couple of years. However, I don't know that he'll ever be able to unlearn his bad habits. Based on their level of play, San Diego cleaned Atlanta's clock on that trade.

Young may not be a 1000 yd. rusher, but 1000 yd rushing QBs DON'T WIN in the NFL, whereas QBs that make the right reads and execute - two things that Young's learning under Fisher - do. Fisher did pretty good with a similar guy named McNair, so I suspect Young might do pretty well.

Your statements on Manning are sportswriter regurgitation. Did you even *watch* any of the playoff games? Mike Vick will never be suited to carry Manning's jockstrap - Manning's on another planet from everyone else in the league right now.


----------

